# Butternut field test results - OH



## Butternut

*This is a recent report from this years Ohio State Butternut field tester.
This person was selected to test using the same request method that we used here at AT for our R&D tests.

In the bottom three photos you can just make out the scent post that was used.
(we have asked that he use white in the future...for the sake of the viewer.)


Check this out* :wink:

___________________


I put out two trail cams, one was on a heavily traveled trail and the other was on the Butternut.
The heavily travel trail had three pics on it a with the Butternut being the winner by a land slide with 144 pics 
in four days.
Mister big never came in yet but allot of does with fawns and young bucks.




















The deer on the right is checking out the Butternut on the fence post






























This is the big doe I have been seeing and she
likes what she smells 






















The doe is liking what she smells


----------



## Butternut

This is a photo set that I went out and placed the next day, to show him what we were looking for.
This is a proper dispenser pad and this is what happens when you use it.



















Now look at that perfect shot :

This is a very big Doe IMO

Please note that the directions for the lure pad were followed in as much as the pad was hung at the browse Height.
There was no browse at ground level or mid level, so the pad went high...within the browse.


----------



## Butternut

*Just got a post from one of our forum members who didnt trust that the Butternut would do as good as we said.
He didnt leave any treat, so he likely will never see this deer again while using Butternut.
However...there are lots of deer in the woods :wink:

Here is his post.....*



Just getting started with using Butternut.The first thing I
see is the need for cheese cloth.I used a Q-tip that I dip into
the Butternut then bend over a head high branch.I am not
sure I want to put out corn.I want to know they stop for
the Butternut and are not eating corn next to it.
I just picked up my cam(pictures are light) but if I read them
correctly the doe walked by,got a whiff turned smelling low
then came up to the Q-tip.In the picture it is just below her
right ear.You can see it better in the night picture.Way to small
but I'll use cheese cloth next time.


































Its the little white thing just to the left of the middle tree
its about an inch and hanging off the top little V branch.​

_____________________

*PLEASE! .... use the cheese cloth!
PLEASE!!.... Leave a treat so that that deer wont start ignoring the lure.
Remember the boy that cried wolf?*


----------



## Butternut

Why food lures work & how to use them:

Many people believe that a scent lure (any type) is capable of drawing a deer from across a field or from out of the deep woods beyond the hunter's sight. This is not true 90+% of the time.
Scent lures can influence but cannot control a deer's continuous movement. A lure is best used to position an animal for the shooter. Just as a bait barrel is used to position a bear for the proper shot angle, a good scent will cause a deer to approach it with purpose.We have all watched videos where the shot was less than perfect, only because the deer didn't present itself in a position that allowed for the perfect shot. We have also seen losses caused by taking those imperfect shots. In all cases where a deer approaches the stand head-on and does not turn, the advantage would go to the hunter who used a proper attractant for that time of year.
If it is the rut, you use a scent that plays to the deer's breeding habits. If it is not the rut (majority of the season) you use the only other importance to the target animal, which is food.
Sex and food and sleep....thats an animals life and you would do better to play to those three things.On occasion a lure (sex and food) may draw a deer off its course by as much as 30 yards but that's rare. Generally a lure is always approached when it is within 5 yards or less of the deer's course.
Placing a lure to turn a deer back to you as it passes is the key. The lure should be placed in front of you when the wind is in your face. If a deer is headed toward you, you have no shot. As the
deer passes the lure, it will smell that lure, stop and turn to investigate. Now you have the shot.
If the deer is coming from behind, you may not have needed that lure but if it doesn't stop.....you have less than the perfect shot. The lure should cause the deer to stop and investigate and eliminate that movement long enough to get the shot off. A lure is meant to distract as much as it is meant to lure. Lures rarely bring in game but rather bring game where you want them to be ideally.A lure can be the worst thing if you use it wrong. The perfect example is the rut lures, some of which are so strong that only the largest of the species would dare come in to challenge. Most hunters have watched bucks avoid tarsal gland lures or simply not seen bucks when those strong dominance strains are used. This is why estrogen lures work best for Bucks.
However, many times estrogen lures will eliminate the presence of other doe deer due to the fact that they do not want to be chased if they are not hot themselves. If a doe smells estrogen, she will know that bucks will be coming and if she is not ready, she will avoid that area.So....by using estrogen lures we could likely knock out 50% of our potential sightings. Why over 50%?...first of all there are generally fewer bucks than does in any given area and even if it is an area with a 1/1 ratio of sexes, some of those bucks are going to see those real doe (leaving your area) and will follow them. With estrogen scents, you are playing Texas Hold 'em with everything in.
That's a gamble and if you want to gamble that's fine but the odds are definitely against you.So what doesn't spook deer?....food! If they are not interested, it doesn't make them leave and if they are interested, it's in the air. Food is a constant and appeals to all deer.

________________________________________
How to use Butternut:



If your deer is going to react to butternut, it is going to be doing what deer do when they are in the mood to browse. Think about every deer you have seen that is moving through an area....can you see it? Deer move their heads up and down, they view an area and they browse....they move and they stop and all the time, the head goes up and down. The degree of down is what you need to determine before placing your scent pad. Look at the area where you are and where the browse is:A simplistic view: Is there green on the ground?....how much?

Is there mostly green waist high brush and nothing on the ground, or a combination of both?.Put your scent pad where the bulk of the browse is. If browse is in combination, hang two pads. Don't hang pads in relation to a deer's height unless that also relates to the browse height.

If food does not exist where the scent originates, the scent becomes an alarm rather than an attractant.Never allow Butternut to touch the ground or brush where you plan to hunt the following day or for that matter the rest of that season if you are not using bait. Deer will remember a scent and if that scent means nothing, they will not respond to it again. If you leave the scent of butternut behind, any deer that comes to that scent will find nothing and disregard it in the future.

If you accidentally spill Butternut or somehow get it on something that cannot be removed when you leave, then leave something positive for the animal that comes, after you have left the area.

Drop an apple or leave some peanuts very close to that area and you will be good to go the next time you sit this area with butternut.
________________________________

Late Season tip:

Since Butternut is 100% oil, it is going to suffer the effects of low outdoor temperatures.
To remedy this, use a chemical warmer (such as hot hands) to get that scent into the air.
Simply activate the chem. pad and then wrap your cheese cloth around it.

In cold windy conditions, putting the wrapped pad in a
open container such as a Styrofoam cup will help to allow the chem. pad to work more effectively.
Don't worry about the fact that you have a cup out there.
That cup is a good visual attractant for the deer that is trying to find the source of that scent.

________________________________
Pre Season scouting with Butternut:


Any successful hunter knows that the season starts when the season ends and part of successful preparation means bringing butternut along on those scouting trips. Now is the time to leave butternut behind in your hunt area. Winter eliminates the majority of a deers regular season diet and deer are on the hunt for food. Butternut will work overtime during this time of year, when used as prescribed and where legal to do so.

Each month of every winter, there are usually a minimum of three warm days. This is when you want to be out there with your butternut and a handful of corn, apple chips, in shell peanuts or others organic treats. Using the drip dispenser that is shipped with Butternut, put a drop of butternut on a low bush or on a small sapling trunk, a foot off the ground or less. Deer that find these treats will associate the scent of Butternut with special food....food that only exists where the Butternut exists. Remember that we have to have food for the deer if we leave butternut behind.Summer time and pre season is a great time to scout with butternut. Hot weather and a breeze can be very beneficial when using Butternut due to the fact that it is oil based. The Oily property of Butternut will act to keep the scent going out long after you have left and re-application every few days should be all that is needed. Don't worry about rain!, Butternut wont dissipate with water. Use Butternut for your trail camera's too. Butternut can help show you what has been walking behind the camera by giving that deer a reason to move to where that sweet aroma is coming from.Squirrels respond to butternut and will steal all the food, so make sure there is evidence of food even if the food is gone. Peanuts in the shell leave evidence behind that deer will recognize as food.

When you put out corn, keep in mind that the squirrels will also be eating it. Make sure you put out enough! An apple that is driven through a broken limb so that it can only be chewed on and not dislodged by a squirrel will leave at least a core behind. Use your imagination and be sure to follow the rules. If you do, you will see that Butternut will work to draw deer to exactly where you want them.

Thanks for your support and best of luck out there!
** Contains Peanut byproducts


----------



## dkoutdoors

that is an awesome instructional post thank you


----------



## Butternut

I know that people are gonna call B.S. but I got off the phone (2 hours ago) with a guy from OH that I though would lose his mind as he was telling me about our lure and his results! 

Our Pro Staffer stopped by Meeks Archery and handed out a sample and instructions for use....
This guy and his buddy set up 3 camera's on a corn field with a bucket of corn poured out by the butternut....

In 2 days.....the camera recorded 540 deer 

None ate the corn they put out....walking over it to get to the scent post instead. 
He said they were trying to eat the scent pad but paid no attention to the corn.

He is gonna send pics and when he does, I will post them.

Oh....Yes he wants more :tongue:

(I love these stories  )


----------



## Butternut

*I thought that the quality of these pics were worth throwing up here.
This is just one of many (more than I have time to view) from the 540 reported.*




















































Watch how they walk by then come back to the Butternut 
They just can't resist it.
​


----------



## Butternut

*We have gotten a bunch of photo's like this series.
Makes me smile every time *




*Quote (pro staffer/Field tester) T. Wallace: *
Watch how they walk by then come back to the Butternut 
They just can't resist it.
























































































​


----------



## Butternut

*Same field tester 
Quote: here is consecutive pics showing a doe coming into the Butternut but never going to the corn.​*











































































​


----------



## Butternut

*I love this pose... she is trying to maximise her noses sensory system by slowing the air flow through her nose, by opening her mouth.
This does not cut the volume going through the nose but instead slows that volumes intake.*
(You see cats doing this whenever they are scenting another cat or stange odor in their area) 
Bucks can be seen doing the same thing while trailing a hot Doe.

















​


----------



## Butternut

*MORE FROM OHIO & BUTTERNUT FIELD TESTER T.WALLACE*​
QUOTE:

Butternut worked it's magic again 

This set I wanted to convince one of my hunting buddy's that the Butternut works and it is not that it was placed close to a trail.
I found a spot that water sits most of the year but drys up in the summer.
There was no deer tracks close to this area and the only way the deer would find the butternut and corn is with their nose.
We found some travel routes but I told him I was wanting a spot that no deer had be through, maybe by but not through.
I put out the Butternut and a little corn for a treat on Aug. 31 and retrieved the trail cam today Sep. 3 and I had over 200 pics of deer even through I wasn't on a travel route.
People may say that a food attractant lure doesn't work on bucks...... I disagree, how about you?











































​


----------



## Butternut

*I have been so busy today that I didn't have the time to point out a significant and great tactic for getting those Bucks back by you during the pre-rut with the Original Butternut.*

I dont think that anyone will disagree with the statement that the best Buck lure is a Doe....a real Doe.

I also think that it is common knowledge that the Doe will more readily come to a food lure.

Is anyone following the logic here? :wink:

All you have to do is *dont* shoot the doe's as they come in and then pass.
If you have multiple females coming to one central location (your stand) then thats a pretty big scent trail for a buck to follow. :tongue:

If you get a bunch of females past you and no buck comes ... make sure you are back at that location the next day.
The chances that more doe will come is very good and now you have establish a red light district (all that fresh Doe urine) that most any buck is going to investigate....estrus or no.


----------



## bowmanhunter

is this Krisken Robinson from Poughkeepsie, NY????

We talked about this product some time ago.

Glad to see you got it off the ground!

I'd like to buy a bottle:darkbeer:


----------



## Butternut

bowmanhunter said:


> is this Krisken Robinson from Poughkeepsie, NY????
> 
> We talked about this product some time ago.
> 
> Glad to see you got it off the ground!
> 
> I'd like to buy a bottle:darkbeer:



YES IT IS 

last year (late) I finally nailed the mix and this year....it has been just amazing!.
I haven't had one field tester (for Butternut) not have their camera's filled nightly :tongue:
Just as happy as I can be that finally...I found it :darkbeer:

PM me....let me know how you've been


----------



## NOV RUT

*Your Killing me!!!*

OK, I can't stand it any longer. I have been watching these
threads, and reading all of the posts. And you Butternut boys
are killing me. I'll give ya a call, I NEED!!! some of this stuff.

Shawn


----------



## NY911

NOV RUT said:


> OK, I can't stand it any longer. I have been watching these
> threads, and reading all of the posts. And you Butternut boys
> are killing me. I'll give ya a call, I NEED!!! some of this stuff.
> 
> Shawn


LOL...me too...seriosuly....luckily for me....he's not just a Butternut...but he's my boiler man! LOL!:wink:


----------



## Butternut

*Did anyone notice that there are 4 bucks in this pic?*


----------



## Butternut

NOV RUT said:


> OK, I can't stand it any longer. I have been watching these
> threads, and reading all of the posts. And you Butternut boys
> are killing me. I'll give ya a call, I NEED!!! some of this stuff.
> 
> Shawn




*You do that! *


----------



## Butternut

*More from CT....*

*Quote:*

Just picked up cam that I put out after spending two hours
drilling,cutting and sweating in the area.
Had one picture of nothing at night then this doe in the morning.
The Butter-nut is in the bush by her head her.










20 yards from stand.​


----------



## Butternut

*I am seeing lots of these deer with their heads under the scent pads.
Just a FYI....this is an oil an oil will wick off anything.
Please be sure and remove all the lure form the area before you leave
OR
Leave a small treat *


----------



## Buckeroo

*Just Ordered some!!!*

Just ordered me a bottle of Butternut. I can't wait to post up some pics. Thanks


----------



## Butternut

Buckeroo said:


> Just ordered me a bottle of Butternut. I can't wait to post up some pics. Thanks


I cant wait to see them Buckeroo :tongue:


Here are some from a customer in VA.

*Quote: 

Here's some pics from my trail cam I set up on Sept 1. You can clearly see my butternut flag in most of them.*


----------



## Butternut

Our Pro staffer T.Wallace is a work workaolic 
He goes off for a labor day vacation and makes a Butternut set for us while there.
I love this guy!! 

*T.Webber*:

Another successful Butternut field test.
I placed Butternut out on the morning of September 5 @ 8:00 A.M. in one location and then I went to another spot 
4 miles away and placed the Butternut out @ 9:15 A.M.
The first pics show the deer in both locations found the Butternut just in as little as one hour.
To me that is very fast and I picked both trail cams up this morning September 7 @ 8:00 A.M. and the other location @ 
8:45 A.M. and I had a total of 246 pics.
These pics were taken in South Western Ohio, in Adams county and the deer are hard to pattern 
due to the vast area and no true travel routes, till now.


----------



## T.Wallace

Hello this is T.Wallace and this Butternut keeps on impressing me on how it always brings in the deer.
I think you could put it on a log in a lake and they would still come and see what that sweet smell is.

I have found that if you leave it out on the third or fourth day for me I start to get bucks coming to it.
All those live decoys and free scent dispersal units called Does, the bucks can't help but come in to check out what is going on.


----------



## Butternut

Buckshot06 said:


> Hello this is T.Wallace and this Butternut keeps on impressing me on how it always brings in the deer.
> I think you could put it on a log in a lake and they would still come and see what that sweet smell is.
> 
> I have found that if you leave it out on the third or fourth day for me I start to get bucks coming to it.
> All those live decoys and free scent dispersal units called Does, the bucks can't help but come in to check out what is going on.


Thanks for taking the time to check in Tony. 

I got a good laugh out of the log in a lake reference :shade:


----------



## T.Wallace

I was going through all my pics and I must have missed this one.

If any one is wandering how Butternut smells to deer ask this little guy.


----------



## NOV RUT

*Whooohoooo!!!!*

My Butternut lure is on it's way!!!:cheers:

And if your woundering what that smell is,:set1_cook2:

it's backstraps baby.

I can't wait to get my hands on this stuff!!!

Shawn


----------



## Greg Krause

I am so happy to see and hear all the great results everyone is having. I'm not surprised by them but it's still great to see, there is always a little bit of anticipation when releasing something into the main stream public. I am chomping at the bit to see all the Butternut harvest pics as they roll in!


----------



## NOV RUT

*Whooohoooo!!!!*

My ButterNut lure showed up today.:dancing:

I am stoaked!!! I can't wait to get this stuff out .

Thanks again,

Shawn


----------



## Buckeroo

*Butternut!*

Picked up my Betternut today at the Post Office. I will be putting it out tomorrow morning. I will post pics by next saturday. 9/19 
It sure does smell purdy!!!!


----------



## Butternut

Buckeroo said:


> It sure does smell purdy!!!!




No here is the million dollar question.....
WHAT DOES IT SMELL LIKE TO YOU?

I show this to ten people and get ten different answers normally.


----------



## Adkhunter

Anyone used it in the big woods such as the Dacks?:wink:

The harvest rate in my area is < .5 bucks per sq mile


----------



## crounsebd

*Butternut question*

I have been reading about butternut here and on the Archers Edge. Lots of good stories and great pictures and it's obvious that it works on whitetail. But what about mulies? I was thinking about getting some to try out, trying to get some good pictures. But I am not really sure yet. I spend a LOT of money on stuff that doesn't do me very much good already. 

Thoughts and opinions? How about something from the butternut crew? This has really got me interested.

Bill


----------



## Butternut

crounsebd said:


> I have been reading about butternut here and on the Archers Edge. Lots of good stories and great pictures and it's obvious that it works on whitetail. But what about mulies? I was thinking about getting some to try out, trying to get some good pictures. But I am not really sure yet. I spend a LOT of money on stuff that doesn't do me very much good already.
> 
> Thoughts and opinions? How about something from the butternut crew? This has really got me interested.
> 
> Bill


Butternut was sketchy on these big deer.
But....we never did get numbers for a great test crew.
We are really focused (for now) on the whitetails.

That said...if you want to take a serious whack at the Mulies next summer.... I could finance that for you.
We probably are going to attack this animal at some point and an early start isn't going to hurt us.


----------



## Butternut

Adkhunter said:


> Anyone used it in the big woods such as the Dacks?:wink:
> 
> The harvest rate in my area is < .5 bucks per sq mile


We had one guy (two years ago) in Aroostook county Maine.
He tagged out.

That said....we would like to see more discovery in this situation.
Go for it!....oney back offer if it doesn't work


----------



## Butternut

*CT.*


*Quote:* (member from my board)

I put the cam out in the early afternoon
and put two apples and some corn.I picked it up this morning
and was surprised to see the apples and corn still there.I 
had 10 pictures of deer eating my Full Draw.Sad to see only
the one fawn.











































*Let me point out that this is an incorrect set and no doubt would have drawn better had it been constructed as recommended.
It is always worth doing right.
That being said....
Here's how it works when it is done incorrectly *


----------



## crounsebd

I tell you what, if you are serious about that offer, I will field test it for you on mulies. Here in AZ, it is still more than summer and the warm weather goes well into November. I have several locations with a high concentration of mulies so I know for a fact they will be around the lure. Whether it works or not, we would see. If it works here on these mulies, don't see why it wouldn't work elswhere.

Keep in mind that here in AZ, I am pretty sure that it's illegal to hunt with a lure like that, so it would be for pictures, scouting and research. Of course, once I have pictures of what's in an area, spotting and stalking comes in to play. :darkbeer:

Let me know by PM.

Bill


----------



## crounsebd

I just checked over on Archers Edge, where I had about it, and BT gave it EXTREMELY high praise for WT. But was unsure about mulies. He also said it was not food based, so I may be able to hunt with it after all! :wink: I gotta check with my game warden buddy. He's the one that would write me the ticket anyway.


----------



## Butternut

crounsebd said:


> I just checked over on Archers Edge, where I had about it, and BT gave it EXTREMELY high praise for WT. But was unsure about mulies. He also said it was not food based, so I may be able to hunt with it after all! :wink: I gotta check with my game warden buddy. He's the one that would write me the ticket anyway.


Technically, it has a peanut oil base (for suspension) which is food.
But it is not edible or at least it would not be recognized as edible by the food and drug administration.
Anyway, make sure that you state this fact to the game officials.

I am not going to pursue this particular deer (yet) because I know next to nothing about it.
I would believe that Butternut should do just as well with this deer but if not, my guess would be that it is a forage issue.

This may just be too far off the mark for the success ratio that we shoot for. :embara:


----------



## waywardson

Dang it, couldn't resist any longer. I just placed an order. The farmer whose place I hunt has been wondering just how many deer he has in this particular patch of woods (about 7 acres). From the pics I have gotten, I'm estimating 12, but if this works for me like others, I should be able to get a pretty good count just to make sure. Have any of y'all had problems with ***** tearing up the cloth/scent pad? The place I am going to try it has a ton of ***** on it. Guess if they get too bad, I could always go **** huntin' too. :darkbeer:


----------



## Butternut

waywardson said:


> Dang it, couldn't resist any longer. I just placed an order. The farmer whose place I hunt has been wondering just how many deer he has in this particular patch of woods (about 7 acres). From the pics I have gotten, I'm estimating 12, but if this works for me like others, I should be able to get a pretty good count just to make sure. Have any of y'all had problems with ***** tearing up the cloth/scent pad? The place I am going to try it has a ton of ***** on it. Guess if they get too bad, I could always go **** huntin' too. :darkbeer:


We really only had problems with squirrels.
The deer are typically (reports being the source of this info.) the ones that take it.
Overall, it is rare.


----------



## G2shootR

any suggestions on how to use this where "leaving treats" (baiting) is illegal?


----------



## Butternut

G2shootR said:


> any suggestions on how to use this where "leaving treats" (baiting) is illegal?


*Absolutely! .... dont use it till your in the tree :wink:
Rather than me just giving you an answer without reason...let me explain why I say that by pointing to how we do things in 2009.*

These field test that are being run currently on this site are being done for exploration and discovery only.
We did all this some years ago and waited to bring it out for a final run.

Four years ago (I think it was 4yrs.) I brought the the 5th gen Butternut to this site and it was fortunate that I didn't destroy my credibility totally 
The test was expected to be better but we hadn't done enough R&D in the field ourselves.
The results were 30% positive and 70% negative.
Worse yet!...I got people to use it during the season 
I still feel awful about that and I said I would never (ever) do something like that again.

Could everything have gone that poorly this time?....unlikely.. there was no chance at all it would be as bad as years ago.
We were batting 100% in a three state area where deer have been subjected to so much test time...it's amazing that they respond at all anymore. 

*This was a confirmation and tuning test.*

Now that you know what we do and how we do it....you'll perhaps understand why I say that you can be confident in using our lures in a cold call situation.
Leaving food is only for camera's and you dont need to train the deer with our lures.
Our lures will pull any deer from anywhere first time every time and without previous treats....*if they are willing to eat.*

Just look at the photo's that are coming in.
These camera's are (many times) being put in area's where no deer have been seen and in area's where no deer should really be hanging out.
Those deer dont smell a hand full of dried corn....they smell the lure.
The corn is just a reward for a job well done on their part


----------



## T.Wallace

waywardson said:


> Have any of y'all had problems with ***** tearing up the cloth/scent pad? The place I am going to try it has a ton of ***** on it. Guess if they get too bad, I could always go **** huntin' too. :darkbeer:




I have many pics of deer and ***** eating the bait I left behind but not one **** even touched the lure.

Just like "Butternut" mentioned you don't need a treat because they are not coming into what was left but to the sweet smell of Butternut lure.
I still haven't had a deer take the Butternut, they come into the smell and they may take a nibble of corn/treat but not all the time.


----------



## G2shootR

thanks for the explanation! 

So I would just take it in and set it up, then take it back out with me. Leaving it behind would only be educating the deer to the smell with no reward, correct? 

Guess it shouldnt be this hard to understand, I need some sleep!


----------



## Butternut

G2shootR said:


> thanks for the explanation!
> 
> So I would just take it in and set it up, then take it back out with me. Leaving it behind would only be educating the deer to the smell with no reward, correct?
> 
> Guess it shouldn't be this hard to understand, I need some sleep!


You got it 
we are always there if you want detailed sets laid out for you.
Sometimes it's just easier to follow directions and get it right rather than hoping that you got it right.

On the website we have laid out some boost set ups as well as Butternut sets.
If you use the proper scent pad and follow these directions, there will be very few occasions where you will need to modify.

I will be adding to that sites set designs for varying conditions so keep checking back in. :wink:


----------



## T.Wallace

*BUTTERNUT STRIKES AGAIN!!!!*

This Butternut keeps bringing in the deer no matter where I put it.
I have never in my life seen a lure work like this one and I have tried them all.

I went two counties over and place it in a drainage area that comes through the woods and the deer had all my treats eaten in just 1 day and I still don't know were they came from just that they was there then gone.
On as side note if you touch your trail cam after put out the Butternut the deer will try to eat the camera all so just look at the pics.
The second set I put on top of a knoll were deer sign was not present and when I went to pick up the camera all the corn I left was gone and they started to paw the ground to get every last little morsel left.
On this set I only got Buck pics but ether one will fall to my bow if they give me a chance.




















*Doe licking my trail cam*


----------



## Butternut

Now this is an area I know a bit better than other parts of the country.
Newbrunswick Canada....maybe the worst whitetail population numbers in this area of the country.
Here is a recent statement (2008) pertaining to the deer population and conditions....

Quote:
*Fewer deer hunting licenses will be available this year because of the high mortality rate for deer over the winter, says the New Brunswick Department of Natural Resources.

About 25,000 deer died over the winter months in New Brunswick, because of starvation, predation and collisions with cars, said Rod Cumberland, a biologist with the department.

About a quarter of the province's deer population died during the winter, Cumberland said.*
Unquote....

Here is what Butternut can do in even the poorest conditions..... 




















It is harder to get Doe tags in this Provence than it is to see a buck.
The shooter will be resigned to taking the shot with a camera rather than his bow. :sad:


----------



## Butternut

http://btreviews.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=talk&thread=4936&page=1

I just got the biggest laugh out of this post about butternut.
Had to share


----------



## thirdypointer

I can't wait to get my case of Butternut in now as i got a few samples today and the apple and butternut smell good enough to spill on my trucks floormats lol- but i'm saving it for this weekends hunt! I hope anyone curious about this stuff stops on over as i'm in the fox Cities area in North Eastern Wisconsin, come on over and check it out while they last- go to my website below for directions! I would like to thank Tony for getting me hooked up. :darkbeer:


----------



## Butternut

thirdypointer said:


> I can't wait to get my case of Butternut in now as i got a few samples today and the apple and butternut smell good enough to spill on my trucks floormats lol-QUOTE]
> 
> No joke?!....I wipe down my cars dash with it.
> I love the smell and it's a great way to keep the cover scent working when I ride to my stand


----------



## hdracer

Hey, Butternut. PM'd you while I was in NY but didn't get a chance to swing by the archery shop on my way out of town. Been watching your posts and found a shop near here that carries it. Says he can't keep it in stock. He has a couple bottles left so I'm gonna swing by there tomorrow and grab one. We're headed to Pike Co Sunday or Monday. :darkbeer:


----------



## Butternut

hdracer said:


> Hey, Butternut. PM'd you while I was in NY but didn't get a chance to swing by the archery shop on my way out of town. Been watching your posts and found a shop near here that carries it. Says he can't keep it in stock. He has a couple bottles left so I'm gonna swing by there tomorrow and grab one. We're headed to Pike Co Sunday or Monday. :darkbeer:


Tell me about not being able to keep it in stock! :secret:
I am going pretty much 18/7 and at times 20hrs. a day packing orders or making lure.
Honestly...it is really hard to just get on here and other sites to say hi, post on a few threads and the like...which I really like to do generally.

I just got a PM telling me about how many deer are being taken over the original butternut at one of our retailers shops.
So many that the pictures are just being stacked at the register...waiting to be mailed to this address for entry into the contest :mg:

This will undoubtedly be the best $500. I ever spent 

I honestly dont think that the contest got me one single sale (because of the contest alone) but it's a good way to say thank you for the support


----------



## oil

*Butternut*

:mg:I placed my order today and can't wait !!! Should be a great year .......:thumb:


----------



## speedcam

ok so i've been watching this and reading your site and all that jazz.....

ya got me thinking about getting some to "test" out, but your state links don't work so do you have anyone in Wisc. that is selling this yet? who?

also, i have a small dilemma, not sure what to use. here's the set up i have:

stand is on the wood line that is dropping acorns like mad, it over loks an alfalfa field to the south for about a 60-70 yard wide stretch but extends about 250-300 yards long wich then butts up to a soybean field that covers about 6 acres before it runs into a march grass with a river. to the east of me is a corn field for anoth 200-300 yard long. the deer have switched their routes from the south side of the property to the north side just like last year... so it's no supprise.

which do i test out?...... :mg:

speed


----------



## firemanbrown

Buy the field pack with original butternut and acorn. I have deer eating acorn pads even though there is acorns on the ground. I had a friend who put it out on his game cams and he has pics of deer putting there noses on acorn pads 5 days after being out and he has acorns on the ground. Hope this helps, Dan.


----------



## thirdypointer

speedcam said:


> ok so i've been watching this and reading your site and all that jazz.....
> 
> ya got me thinking about getting some to "test" out, but your state links don't work so do you have anyone in Wisc. that is selling this yet? who?
> 
> also, i have a small dilemma, not sure what to use. here's the set up i have:
> 
> stand is on the wood line that is dropping acorns like mad, it over loks an alfalfa field to the south for about a 60-70 yard wide stretch but extends about 250-300 yards long wich then butts up to a soybean field that covers about 6 acres before it runs into a march grass with a river. to the east of me is a corn field for anoth 200-300 yard long. the deer have switched their routes from the south side of the property to the north side just like last year... so it's no supprise.
> 
> which do i test out?...... :mg:
> 
> speed


I'm 20 minutes from Green Bay, Shawano and Appleton so where are you located? I'll have my case in tomorrow or monday i hope? I see the man is already working 18 hour days so i'll understand if it's next week since i already got a sample to try! I may have to try shinning up the dash in my truck with it BTW! :darkbeer: Does it work for attracting the gals too, my wife my disprove of that if used as a colone lol! This great smelling stuff may have multiple markets lol. Oh, my kids won't stop sniffing the apple boost either!


----------



## T.Wallace

hdracer said:


> Hey, Butternut. PM'd you while I was in NY but didn't get a chance to swing by the archery shop on my way out of town. Been watching your posts and found a shop near here that carries it. Says he can't keep it in stock. He has a couple bottles left so I'm gonna swing by there tomorrow and grab one. We're headed to Pike Co Sunday or Monday. :darkbeer:


It was nice talking with you on the phone and if you need anything else don't hesitate to call.


----------



## speedcam

thirdypointer said:


> I'm 20 minutes from Green Bay, Shawano and Appleton so where are you located? I'll have my case in tomorrow or monday i hope? I see the man is already working 18 hour days so i'll understand if it's next week since i already got a sample to try! I may have to try shinning up the dash in my truck with it BTW! :darkbeer: Does it work for attracting the gals too, my wife my disprove of that if used as a colone lol! This great smelling stuff may have multiple markets lol. Oh, my kids won't stop sniffing the apple boost either!


hey thirdy,

i'm about 30 minutes east of Madison in Jefferson..... how's the deer up in your area? this is the first time i've seen does, only 3 so far, in the past 3 years. other than that i'd been eating tag soup since it's CWD but i've been able to watch a heck of a lot of bucks........ in close quarters at that... 

speed


----------



## Butternut

speedcam said:


> stand is on the wood line that is dropping acorns like mad, it over looks an alfalfa field to the south for about a 60-70 yard wide stretch



*Are you saying that your stand is on the north side of the alfalfa field....looking over it ...you are looking south?.*




> to the east of me is a corn field for another 200-300 yard long.


*If you are looking south....then the corn field is to your right?*




> the deer have switched their routes from the south side of the property to the north side just like last year... so it's no surprise.
> 
> which do i test out?...... :mg:
> 
> speed


I am guessing that the(general) prevailing wind does not blow north....correct?.

Well...with what I have to work with....and assuming I am reading your lay out correctly....This is a poor situation to be in. :sad:

But...what I would do is to play the cross wind with the butternut and also run a Acorn step cloth line south to north and past the stand.

Note that I said south to north and a step cloth...not a drag.
Use the cheese cloth (with acorn applied) in the following manner....

With a 10" (approximate) piece of cloth, twist it to a width of 2" and loop under the boot, bringing the ends upward where they can then be pushed between the laces and the tongue of the boot.
This will act like a stirrup.

Starting from the desired shot range (south) begin walking to and then past the stand and continue walking until you have cut all deer trials within 60 yards of the stand.
Remove the rag and then walk back out.

In this manner, the scent will increase in intensity as the deer follows it out to the stand and past the stand.

If you are allowed to drop a few peanuts for treats along the way do that too....but dont over do that though!....just a few peanuts every couple of yards is enough.
We dont want to stop this deer on its way in. ukey:

Now with the butternut cloth....
Get this higher than normal.
We need to really get this out there in this instance.
5-6" feet is enough but not too much.
A second flag at 2' would be a bonus if you can.

Put the cloth where it's scent trail passes you.
If the wind is blowing from the west to the east....put the rag on the west side of the stand.

If the wind is blowing north to south and there are no deer in the south.....the step cloth is your only chance...but it can work...just not over very long ranges.

*DONT USE BUTTERNUT ON A DRAG OR STEP CLOTH EVER!.*(just had to state that...just in case  )


----------



## speedcam

Butternut said:


> *Are you saying that your stand is on the north side of the alfalfa field....looking over it ...you are looking south?.*
> 
> 
> yep that is correct sir. oh and BTW, the land behind me is some one elses property that i do NOT have permission to hunt.
> 
> *If you are looking south....then the corn field is to your right?*
> 
> correct again
> 
> 
> I am guessing that the(general) prevailing wind does not blow north....correct?.
> 
> the wind as of the last week or so has been blowing from the north to the south east
> 
> Well...with what I have to work with....and assuming I am reading your lay out correctly....This is a poor situation to be in. :sad:
> 
> But...what I would do is to play the cross wind with the butternut and also run a Acorn step cloth line south to north and past the stand.
> 
> Note that I said south to north and a step cloth...not a drag.
> Use the cheese cloth (with acorn applied) in the following manner....
> 
> With a 10" (approximate) piece of cloth, twist it to a width of 2" and loop under the boot, bringing the ends upward where they can then be pushed between the laces and the tongue of the boot.
> This will act like a stirrup.
> 
> Starting from the desired shot range (south) begin walking to and then past the stand and continue walking until you have cut all deer trials within 60 yards of the stand.
> Remove the rag and then walk back out.
> 
> In this manner, the scent will increase in intensity as the deer follows it out to the stand and past the stand.
> 
> If you are allowed to drop a few peanuts for treats along the way do that too....but dont over do that though!....just a few peanuts every couple of yards is enough.
> We dont want to stop this deer on its way in. ukey:
> 
> Now with the butternut cloth....
> Get this higher than normal.
> We need to really get this out there in this instance.
> 5-6" feet is enough but not too much.
> A second flag at 2' would be a bonus if you can.
> 
> Put the cloth where it's scent trail passes you.
> If the wind is blowing from the west to the east....put the rag on the west side of the stand.
> 
> If the wind is blowing north to south and there are no deer in the south.....the step cloth is your only chance...but it can work...just not over very long ranges.
> 
> *DONT USE BUTTERNUT ON A DRAG OR STEP CLOTH EVER!.*(just had to state that...just in case  )


will do thanks

speed


----------



## blazer10

*butternut*

pm me i wanna more about your product.here in viginia i know it will work.thanks


----------



## Butternut

blazer10 said:


> pm me i wanna more about your product.here in viginia i know it will work.thanks


Will do. :thumbs_up


----------



## thirdypointer

speedcam said:


> hey thirdy,
> 
> i'm about 30 minutes east of Madison in Jefferson..... how's the deer up in your area? this is the first time i've seen does, only 3 so far, in the past 3 years. other than that i'd been eating tag soup since it's CWD but i've been able to watch a heck of a lot of bucks........ in close quarters at that...
> 
> speed


Too hard to tell yet as to how many deer are around, there is way to much corn left standing in my area yet and since its still there, it must be for cobs which means it will probably be there thru the rut! So far on 3 sits i've seen nothing except of course when comming back out then there are 5 or so in the middle of the hay field! I think there are a few around, but no where as many as there once was which is a shame! Hopefully the Butternut will bring them deer out of the corn fields and over my way lol. :wink:


----------



## speedcam

thirdypointer said:


> Too hard to tell yet as to how many deer are around, there is way to much corn left standing in my area yet and since its still there, it must be for cobs which means it will probably be there thru the rut! So far on 3 sits i've seen nothing except of course when comming back out then there are 5 or so in the middle of the hay field! I think there are a few around, but no where as many as there once was which is a shame! Hopefully the Butternut will bring them deer out of the corn fields and over my way lol. :wink:


yeah i know what you mean. all the corn and stuff is still standing here but the good newsis that in the past day or so, alot of it has started to come down. makes sense though, gun seasons coming so gotta have it down for that...

thanks to Fallfever, i got my butternut today so we'll see if it will drag them out by me as well. pretty sad when i'm 30 yards off the corn and still see nothing... except for the ones way on the other side of the field everytime i bring the kid out with me...:zip:

well best of luck

speed


----------



## oil

*My own butternut boost field test*

Ok guys,
I got my butternut field pack the other day and when I opened it WOW….This stuff smells great!!! So I desired to do a little test of my own. I put a dab behind each ear and went to the bar. Let me tell you I was beating the ladies off with a stick… :tongue:Then my wife showed up and proceeded to beat me with a stick. Ok just kidding but I can’t wait to see how this stuff work on deer… Thanks Butternut people should be a great season… :wink:


----------



## thirdypointer

oil said:


> Ok guys,
> I got my butternut field pack the other day and when I opened it WOW….This stuff smells great!!! So I desired to do a little test of my own. I put a dab behind each ear and went to the bar. Let me tell you I was beating the ladies off with a stick… :tongue:Then my wife showed up and proceeded to beat me with a stick. Ok just kidding but I can’t wait to see how this stuff work on deer… Thanks Butternut people should be a great season… :wink:


Just as i figured, better you than me, that is getting beat by the wife with a stick and the reason why i didn't try that lol!:wink:


----------



## bowmanhunter

cant wait for mine to arrive:tongue:


----------



## Butternut

Just an FYI...

We have a working Fall blend that will be available in the near future.
This is a proven late season Eastern blend.

Our West Blend is our newest Top interest R&D attractant and it will be tested during the Spring & Summer of '10

The Butternut Gen2 is on schedule for release prior to the '10 season and I am personally very upbeat about the potential of this lure being greater than the Original Butternut.

Gen2 Lures and scents will be produced and sold in place of the current Butter.nut lures and scents and will be replaced by Gen3 hybrids in '11.

The originals will be available once again in '12.

This rotation of product is being done to keep local deer herds responsive to our scents by eliminating the potential for the remaining deer (that were not taken) from recognizing the same scent each year.
The fact of the matter is that if you use the same scent/lure every year....the deer will regard it as a warning and they will avoid that area.

This is a proven fact...most notable of all hot lures gone bad is Tinks....which just doesn't work like it did back in it's infancy.
Personally, I really like Tink's 69 and have used it with great results...but I dont use it every year and I dont use it in area's that host other hunters either .... I change it up between three sex scents and use it only every 3 to 4 years.
People who live in area's where sporting goods shops are stocking full isles of Tinks products, will see results that are far less desirable than otherwise would be were there not such a supply and advertising push on that lure.
This isn't a bash....just a statement of fact, laid out for the reader to consider.

Anyway...we are not going to have our products become ineffective due to over use and thats why we are going into product rotation.

For those who have had good results with butternut lures and scents....dont worry about the new Generation mods....they will work just as good and maybe better....when used as directed.
:darkbeer:


----------

